# Brand New Toshiba RS-TX20 - (TiVo Basic) + Netgear FA120 Wired adapter



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm finally selling the Toshiba RS-TX20 I bought several years ago at BestBuy to serve as a backup for my Humax DRT-800, but never needed it. The unit remained in climate controlled storage, and the packaging was never opened until today. I just opened the (cardboard) box and booted up the TiVo to ensure it functioned properly and to download the latest software. (It had "factory fresh" version 5.4 on it).

The TiVo works fine - and software should be updated in the next day. It's listed as a 5-day auction with an opening bid of 69.99 + shipping, or buy it now for $119.99. It only has TiVo Basic, but its a great deal.

All accessories are original and still sealed, plus I am including a Netgear FA120 wired adapter.

Here is the eBay Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230562789628#ht_1345wt_1139

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry if you were looking to buy it, but it has been purchased with Buy It Now. I still have a Series 3 with Lifetime listed... see my other post.


----------

